# Is there any way to change the time zone of saxontheweb to match mine?



## rangerxs1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Is there a way to change the time zone I see to mine? That way I would get a better idea of when posts actually happen. If not it's not a huge deal.


----------



## JPWGibson (Jul 27, 2013)

Go to "Settings" (top right corner)

Then select "General Settings" (left side, under "My Settings")

Then scroll down to "Date & Time Options"

Then, in the pull down menu next to "Time Zone," select your current zone.


----------



## rangerxs1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Well son of a bitch. Thanks! I can't believe I missed that


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks, JPW. I’d never bothered to check that out.

Old dog just picked up a new trick. What’s my treat?


----------

